# Cheaper Alternatives to these Wheels?



## Impreza-Kid (Jul 11, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew of some wheels made by knock-off companies like Rota that make wheels that look similar to the ones listed below. I cannot really afford the BBS, Works, etc... because I am a poor student so this would be one of the the only ways I can afford wheels. 
Thanks for the help.
*BBS LM:*
















*CCW LM20:*
















*Work VS-XX:*


----------



## EuroJunk (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Cheaper Alternatives to these Wheels? (Impreza-Kid)*

check out raderwerks


----------



## Impreza-Kid (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Cheaper Alternatives to these Wheels? (Impreza-Kid)*

Raderwerks has some great wheels. Thanks alot!!
Anyone have anything similar to the CCW LM20's though? I need those in my life.


















_Modified by Impreza-Kid at 7:10 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

yup, check out raderwerks


----------



## Impreza-Kid (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Cheaper Alternatives to these Wheels? (Impreza-Kid)*

















I think the the Raderwerks P90 matches up good with the CCW's. What do you guys think?


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Cheaper Alternatives to these Wheels? (Impreza-Kid)*

http://www.mirowheels.com/279.html










_Modified by sbvwfanatic at 3:18 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## EuroJunk (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Cheaper Alternatives to these Wheels? (Impreza-Kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impreza-Kid* »_
I think the the Raderwerks P90 matches up good with the CCW's. What do you guys think?



they are decently close match, also thenice thing about raderwerks is that they will also paint/powdercoat your wheels if you want a special color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Impreza-Kid (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Cheaper Alternatives to these Wheels? (Impreza-Kid)*

Anyone have pictures of Raderwerks P90s mounted? I can't find any...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Cheaper Alternatives to these Wheels? (Impreza-Kid)*

The DZ and P90 are a bit different from the BBS LM and CCW LM20. The BBS has narrower spaces than the DZ/P90. The LM20 can be considered to be like a Work Brombacher in that the faces of the centers arent flat, but they round outwards. If you want an LM rep wheel...look at Miro wheels
Brombacher








CCW LM20








BBS LM can be seen in a picture up above as well as the P90
Here is the DZ Exclusive DZ1


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Cheaper Alternatives to these Wheels? (Impreza-Kid)*

ASA AR1








ASA GT1


----------

